# help to remove the top dash pad



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, 

I see 2 spots near the defroster to pop off and there are screws. Now, I assume I have to pull the inner workings of the cluster and bezel, the center plastic, the bottom plastics, glove box and surround. I can figure it out, but are there any tricky screws that hold that top on? I want to dye the vinyl dash pad Black. Its in really good shape. 

any good tips to get all the 17 years of armour all off?? its soaked in there really good. but I do not want to damage the vinyl either. 

Thanks
Chris 1992 classic


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

you will need to pull the defrost inserts out to get the bolts out at the top. kinda tricky but not too bad.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Habe you removed the dash pad from the car yet? How hard was it to get out and what was involed in removing it?


----------



## ktrjones12 (May 4, 2011)

When you find out the process on removing your top dash pads let me know too. I just found that mine has "bubbles" in it in a couple of places. It almost seemed like it happened overnight. Post how you repaired it also if you can. If I get mine repaired quickly I'll let you know.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

also there are two screws above where the speedo tach and fuel gauge is. 

then, below all that, (you're gonna have to get on your hands and knees) there are four more screws that have to be removed, just follow the black part of your bezel and you'll see them there. 

then, look below the radio, on the very bottom, below the cup holder, right where you throw your change or cell phone, and you will see two more screws that need to be removed. then everything pops off. 
then you'll need a number 8? socket as well as four more screws to take off the bezel itself. 

hope this helps


----------

